# Some videos I've made this year



## Chew (Apr 7, 2010)

Hard to beat Texas for Bowhunting action! 2cooler Coup de Grace was camera msn on the Del Rio video.

Enjoy!





















Chew'in up life..

Chew'in up life..


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

nice vids Chew; thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Great as always my friend


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Great video's Bobby


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I haven't had a chance to watch them all. I'm on my phone right now. But, so far, great videos. Glad to see you posting them over here.

It looks like we hunt pretty close to each other, we should get together and drink a beer sometime. We've got a few bowhunting 2coolers on our ranch.


----------



## Swampa (Aug 14, 2004)

Great videos!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Loved the vids. Great shooting.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

nice vids,


----------



## outdoorsmanjimjo (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice videos, watched all 3 of them, thanks for the posting them


----------

